# Are page-turners obsolete?



## KenOC

In the last few concerts I've attended, the pianist has used an iPad for his score and "turned the page" with a touch of his finger. Another job lost to technology? See also this article.

http://articles.philly.com/2016-04-25/news/72580453_1_pianist-and-author-page-turners-printed-page


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> In the last few concerts I've attended, the pianist has used an iPad for his score and "turned the page" with a touch of his finger. Another job lost to technology? See also this article.
> 
> http://articles.philly.com/2016-04-25/news/72580453_1_pianist-and-author-page-turners-printed-page


I've seen one, I prefer a good page turner.
( I do it myself once in a while and coming Saturday I am going to use one .)


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I'd hazard a guess that page-turners will be around for a while yet, partly because of the innate conservatism of many of us denizens of the classical music world, but there may also be those who wonder: if the machine goes kaput at the wrong moment, what the dickens would I do?


----------



## Krummhorn

Because of my choice of a very complex performing instrument, the pipe organ, I don't have any fingers or toes left to turn any pages in a concert environment. 

My son fits the fill perfectly and he is also able to add or remove stops as needed during the played piece.


----------

